# coolpad quattro 5860e stock apps



## Hchdo97 (Dec 30, 2014)

I recently rooted my phone and tried to turn metroweb and stock mms into user apps and they got deleted. Can someone please assist me in getting these back without ruining my phone? Step by step would be nice. (Im fine with having to reroot and etc. If needed.) Thank you 
-Josh


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

If you did happen to remove a stock Android application, then I would recommend just factory resetting the phone and performing your root once again.


----------



## Hchdo97 (Dec 30, 2014)

After rerooting could i load my .tbp back up to get back all of my apps and data?


----------



## Hchdo97 (Dec 30, 2014)

I did that and while the icons came up metrowebs name was chinese and still wont load. (App not installed)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is that the Titanium backup software? I believe so, it should save apps and data.

However, its best to do a manual backup as well.


----------

